# A Photo of What I Miss - How about yours?



## Tropicalmemories (May 14, 2020)

The COVID restrictions are lifting here, but the beaches are still off limits.

Living in a city, I miss the space and fresh air of the seaside.  This photo from a couple of years ago sums up what I miss.

Do you have a single image that sums up what you'll be doing as soon as the lockdowns are over?


----------



## K9Kirk (May 14, 2020)

No image but I will be eating once again at my favorite buffet once some of these unlawfully imposed restrictions have lifted.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 14, 2020)

Unlawful? They're trying to contain the spread of a potentially dangerous virus. It's been a little over two months in my state now gradually reopening, I don't think it's relatively all that long to get through something.

I'll enjoy when hockey season starts again, I'd be glad to watch any hockey game, even peewees, in person, on tv, whatever... I'd even take broomball!


----------



## snowbear (May 14, 2020)

Hmmm ... what I *don't* miss is traffic, but here we will sit.




Traffic by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (May 14, 2020)

I miss my jazz in the pubs, still have a very long wait till I can shoot it again.




Chris Coull by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (May 14, 2020)

I miss the local pub, I am not an alcoholic but I do enjoy a social beer or three....


----------



## Winona (May 14, 2020)

Visiting with my family.


----------



## gk fotografie (May 15, 2020)

This is going to take a long time: nice trips, eating out, etc. without a 1.50 meter restriction, well, just living and enjoying like before the corona crisis. Rome - September 2009.

View attachment 191490


----------



## Tropicalmemories (May 15, 2020)

Fujidave said:


> I miss my jazz in the pubs, still have a very long wait till I can shoot it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes .. . My local Blues Bar (Apoteka)  is my favourite bar in Bangkok, hope it reopens, as several bars have closed permanently.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (May 15, 2020)

Winona said:


> Visiting with my family.



 Yea ..... I keep having to change my flight date as it's not possible to travel - may not see my family for 6 months :-(


----------



## Tropicalmemories (May 15, 2020)

gk fotografie said:


> This is going to take a long time: nice trips, eating out, etc. without a 1.50 meter restriction, well, just living and enjoying like before the corona crisis. Rome - September 2009.
> 
> View attachment 191490



Restaurants just reopening here, and some relax the social distancing rules for people who live together ...


----------



## SquarePeg (May 15, 2020)

I miss eating out with my friends, live music at my favorite bar, my dogs running on the beach, shopping with my mom, spa days with my sister-in-law, lunchtime hikes with my dog walking crew, doggie play dates, visiting with my friends and neighbors, spending time with my extended family, my daughters friends eating all our food and making too much noise when I’m trying to work... I miss people.


----------



## Soocom1 (May 15, 2020)

Doing what I d**m will please!  

Ill get a shot later, but not dealing with the overburdensome aspects of a government that is clueless. On all levels and all political stripes.


----------



## petrochemist (May 15, 2020)

Going to my weekly photography workshop is the thing I miss most, but there have been many planned events I'm annoyed I won't get to see as well.
Fortunately the restrictions here has just been made a little more flexible, so I was actually able to take my wife out to a less local beach yesterday on her birthday.
Two days earlier the 50+ mile drive would have been an issue. While out walking we only saw about the same number of people as we might sitting in our back garden, so travelling further to a more remote location didn't realistically add to the risk of catching anything.


----------



## pez (May 23, 2020)

Air Shows!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 24, 2020)

I miss being able to hide from the wife....


----------



## CherylL (May 24, 2020)

I miss hugging my grands.  I've seen them a few times at a distance and took photos from afar.  I also miss Mexico.  We were booked to go last Friday.  This week is rough thinking about where we could have been in different circumstances.  I do count our blessings with so many people out of work.

Early morning on the beach is my favorite time.


----------



## CherylL (May 24, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> I miss being able to hide from the wife....



My husband has been working from home since March and I would like to hide too!  I'm sure there are times he would like to hide from me.


----------

